# When Triggers attack!!



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Make sure you have the sound on...you can hear them crunching on my camera before one bites me on the head (first fish). Then one bites my hand (second fish). Those buggers were really swaming aournd the second fish. Enjoy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibH_XCFQWZQ


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been bitten big time too. Good thing they aren't Piranha.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahaha! Great video! Too bad they're not in season, you could have cleaned up if you had a pole spear.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I was just showing my buddy your video ad he was talking about someone he rides with that spearfishes an is always posting videos , then bam I look at your name and we were talking about the same person.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

New2ThaSport said:


> I was just showing my buddy your video ad he was talking about someone he rides with that spearfishes an is always posting videos , then bam I look at your name and we were talking about the same person.


Who? Bike night tonight!!! See you at Ollie's on Nine Mile...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha first time I've seen someone punch a trigger! Lol


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

The grunt at 1:18 is hilarious (for us behind the keyboard).


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

On another note your like a sniper with your spear gun. I am impressed.


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Scuba Steve , idk if we are going out that way tonight , may go find some flats to get some specs


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha.......... you may need a rabies shot!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

You gotta mean left hook!!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

New2ThaSport said:


> Scuba Steve , idk if we are going out that way tonight , may go find some flats to get some specs


yeah...Steve just messaged me...I agree, specs over bike night.


----------



## SeabossBill (Nov 21, 2007)

Go back and get some revenge in a few weeks when the season opens. Great vid thanks.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

That spot was In federal waters:thumbdown: doesn't open until next year


----------

